# Pc startet NUR wenn headset eingesteckt ist :D



## k31n-a1m (11. November 2014)

Hallo Leute,

mein Pc startet nur dann wenn Ich mein Headset in die beiden Klinkenstecker stecke 

Ansonsten also wenn das Headset nicht angeschlossen ist starten die Lüfter (GPU CPU Netzteil) alles läuft an nur dann geht er aus nach 3-5 sekunden und beim Bildschirm kommt kein Signal an.


Meine Frage woran kann das liegen ? Gibt mein MOBO den Geist auf ? 

Danke schonmal für die Antworten !


----------



## Xracmoth (11. November 2014)

Ähhhhh... Das ist ja sehr speziell
Da besteht eigentlich kein Zusammenhang 
Kannst du mal nachschauen, ob das vielleicht einfach nur ein Zufall war? Sag uns doch wo du die Klinken Stecker einsteckst Soundkarte, MB oder Gehäusefront?


----------



## k31n-a1m (11. November 2014)

Xracmoth schrieb:


> Ähhhhh... Das ist ja sehr speziell
> Da besteht eigentlich kein Zusammenhang
> Kannst du mal nachschauen, ob das vielleicht einfach nur ein Zufall war? Sag uns doch wo du die Klinken Stecker einsteckst Soundkarte, MB oder Gehäusefront?


 
 ich weiß das es was ganz besonderes ist, und nein es ist kein zufall sobald ich das headset ausziehe läuft der pc nur an und geht dann aus Headset wieder drin alles geht D Und die stecker sind hinten im MB eingesteckt wenn ich sie an die Gehäusefront anstecke geht der pc auch nicht mehr


----------



## Idefix Windhund (11. November 2014)

Ich würde es ja verstehen wenn es ein CPU Lüfter wäre. Bei HP, und ich glaube bei FSC auch, ist es so dass der Rechner nicht durchstartet sobald kein CPU Lüfter erkannt wird. Aber wie der PC nun aufs Headset kommt.  Ist bestimmt so ein tolles Feature, keine Lautsprecher/ Kopfhörer, no Boot.


----------



## k31n-a1m (12. November 2014)

Ich habe auch noch nie Abstürze oder bluescreens gehabt es funzt ja alles, solange das Headset dran ist


----------



## Idefix Windhund (12. November 2014)

Was macht der PC eigentlich wenn normale Kopfhörer eingesteckt sind? Bzw. ein anderes Headset?


----------



## Yutshi (12. November 2014)

Wow, dass ist ja ganz speziell! 
Wie siehts aus wenn du deine windows-installations-cd mal einlegst und von der bootest?
Vielleicht mal über eben diese ein reparaturversuch starten. Ich geh zwar davon aus, dass das wenig bringt, aber vieleicht läuft der rechner während dessen - natürlich ohne angeschlossenes headset.

Ich hatte die tage ein ähnliches problem. Mein rechner stürzte beim booten stets mit nem bluescreen ab weil ich mein dvd-brenner ausgebaut hatte. Kurios, denn das laufwerk befand sich nicht als part eines boot-mediums im uefi.
Also fix ein laufwerk angeschlossen, und schon läuft der rechner wieder...


----------



## trekki1990 (12. November 2014)

Klingt jetzt erst mal wie ein Kurzer vielleicht?? Sowas hatte ich bei diversen DELL Optiplexen dass die Front Panels kurz geschlossen haben und die seltsamsten Fehler produzierten. Klar hier ist kein Front Panel im Spiel, aber ich würde definitiv auf einen Kurzen tippen. Nur wo der genau liegt, puhhh, keine Ahnung.

Mach mal folgendes: Netzstecker raus. Powertaste für ca. 15 Sekunden gedrückt halten. Dann Strom wieder rein und gucken ob der dann wieder angeht. 

Gruß trekki


----------



## nfsgame (12. November 2014)

Zieh mal die Stecker vom Frontpanel (USB und HD Audio) . 

@Yutshi: Was soll die Reparaturinstallation bringen? Der Fehler liegt doch hier eindeutig schon in der Initialisierung und tritt nicht beim Laden des Betriebssystems auf.


----------



## Yutshi (12. November 2014)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Zieh mal die Stecker vom Frontpanel (USB und HD Audio) .
> 
> @Yutshi: Was soll die Reparaturinstallation bringen? Der Fehler liegt doch hier eindeutig schon in der Initialisierung und tritt nicht beim Laden des Betriebssystems auf.


Ach, das sollte eigentlich nur eine idee sein um einen ansporn zu haben um von der dvd zu starten...


----------



## k31n-a1m (12. November 2014)

Danke für die Antworten an alle, wenn Ich heute abend zuhause bin teste ich nochmal paar Sachen und berichte euch dann von dem "magischen" Headset..


----------



## Zureh (13. November 2014)

Schon probiert was passiert, wenn du mit Kopfhörer startest und dann im laufenden Betrieb die Kopfhörer ausstöpselst?


----------



## trekki1990 (13. November 2014)

Zureh dann explodiert sein Netzteil


----------



## Performance-Gaming (13. November 2014)

trekki1990 schrieb:


> Zureh dann explodiert sein Netzteil


 


Dieser Thread ist laut der logik sinnlos an den Threadersteller wenn das kein verfrühter Aprilscherz sein sollte dann einfach mainboard austauschen und dann is ruhe LG


----------



## k31n-a1m (14. November 2014)

Es ist kein Aprilscherz habe alle Vorschläge versucht! Pc funktioniert nur wenn das Headset hinten am MB angeschlossen ist! Habe eben ein neues MB bestellt damit sollte sich die Sache dann erledigen wenn nicht erstatte ich euch nochmal Bericht ! 

edit: @Zureh der PC geht dann aus


----------



## Useful (18. November 2014)

k31n-a1m schrieb:


> Es ist kein Aprilscherz habe alle Vorschläge versucht! Pc funktioniert nur wenn das Headset hinten am MB angeschlossen ist! Habe eben ein neues MB bestellt damit sollte sich die Sache dann erledigen wenn nicht erstatte ich euch nochmal Bericht !
> 
> edit: @Zureh der PC geht dann aus


 
Neues Mainboard schon da?
Interessiert mich auch mal wo da der Fehler liegt


----------



## k31n-a1m (19. November 2014)

Useful schrieb:


> Neues Mainboard schon da?
> Interessiert mich auch mal wo da der Fehler liegt


 
Jap neues MB kam gestern habe es gleich eingebaut seitdem darf ich den pc auch ohne headset mal starten  geht jetzt alles wieder es war wohl echt da MB


----------

